# Looking for sub work in Bergen, Union, Essex Counties in NJ



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

Last winter worked in Essex & Union counties. I live in Fort Lee, so would rather work in Bergen county, but will take any of those locations. Will consider other locations too.
Got a 2000 Jeep Wrangler 4.0L with a Snoway ST with Down pressure. Driveways and small parking lots are fine, can handle bigger lots too. Will do whatever is needed. Jeep in good condition.

Email me at [email protected] or send me a private message.


----------

